# Brittany Ferries Winter timetable is now out



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Brittany Ferries have released its Winter sailings and you can now book from November 2014 to 2015 dates


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

*Discounts reduced by Brittany Ferries*

Just heard from Brittany Ferries they have reduced the discount on their Winter sailings from 10% to 5% for family and friends on Spain travel for Motorhomes - Another swipe at Motorhomes as car drivers still receive the discount. This is for Club Voyager members


----------

